# Energiesparen mit Frequenzumrichtern?



## ch1576 (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Wir hatten heute einen Energieberater bei uns im Betrieb der gesagt hat das es von Energieverbrauch her sinnvoll ist Drehstrommotoren mit Frequenzumrichtern zu betreiben. Allerdings konnte er mir nicht erklären wie die Energie gespart werden soll.
Meiner Meinung nach steigt der Energieverbrauch bei gleichen Bedingungen (Drehzahl, Last usw.) sogar noch leicht an (Verlustleistung FU). Kann mir jemand erklären wie die Energieeinsparung zustande kommt?

Christoph


----------



## Per (3 Dezember 2008)

*Energiesparlösungen*

hallo ch1576,
erklären kann ich dir das nicht, nur einen link geben wo einiges über Energieeinsparung mit Antriebsregler steht.

http://www.lenze.de/lenze.de_de_act...ons/Energy_saving.de.jsp?cid=0b0164e08017fb63


habe es selber aber noch nicht ganz gelesen !

Gruß Per


----------



## blasterbock (3 Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du z.B. Pumpen betrachtest. Die laufen in der Regel volle Kanne und blasen die überschüssige Menge über einen Bypass ab.
Damit der Bypass funktioniert, musst Du ca. 20 % mehr Menge fördern, als Du wirklich brauchst.
Fährst Du jetzt Deine Pumpe über ein leistungsfeldabhängiges Profil (die meisten Maschinen laufen nie Volllast) hast Du sofort wenigstens 15 % der Energie gespart.
Ich habe das mal für einen Kunden realisiert, der Ziehmittel in eine Ziehmaschine pumpte. Die Einsparung lag im Mittel bei 35 %.


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

außerdem kannst du mit einem Umrichter z. B. an einem Ventilator genau DIE Dehzahl einstellen, die dein Prozeß benötigt.

Meistens ist alles wie schon gesagt überdimensioniert



MfG


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Dezember 2008)

Energieeinsparungen kann ich mir besonders an folgenden Punkten vorstellen:

1. Anlaufverhalten von Asynchronmaschinen: Die ziehen im Anlauf einen hohen Strom. Mit FUs wird der Anlauf über eine Frequenzanpassung (0..Nutzfrequenz) realisiert und der Strom geregelt.

2. Wenn Getriebe zur Drehzahlanpassung verwendet werden:
Getriebe, die nur dazu dienen, die Drehzahl eines Antriebs, der am direkten Netz betrieben wird, anzupassen (wenn der Motor das geforderte Drehmoment auch ohne Getriebe hergeben würde), führen zu mechanischen Verlusten.
FUs könne Drehzahlen direkt anpassen (siehe Beitrag von Sockenralf).

das führt uns zum...

3. ...Wirkungsgrad:
Oft werden Antriebe überdimensionert, da verfügbare Typen oftmals nicht optimal auf den Prozess ausgelegt sind. 

4. Energierückspeisung bzw. Speicherung:
Moderne FUs können i.d.R. mit Netzrückspeiseeiheiten ausgerüstet werden. Bremsenergie muss dann nicht über Widerstände in Wärem vernichtet werden, sondern kann ins Versorgungsnetz zurückgeführt werden.
Werden Mehrachssysteme auch mit verbundenen Gleichstomrzwischenkreisen betrieben, können die einzelnen Achsen effizienter Betrieben werden, da z.B. eine Achse im Bremsvorgang die Energie für eine Achse in der Beschleunigung bereitstellen kann. Dann muss auch keine Energie über Bremeswiderstände vernichtet werden (Stichwort: Zwischenkreisspeicherung).


----------



## blasterbock (4 Dezember 2008)

Aber Vorsicht beim Ersatz von Getrieben durch einen FU.
Einen normalen Drehstrommotor dauerhaft mit weniger als 75 % der Nenndrehzahl zu betreiben, kann zum thermischen Tod des Motors führen.
Wenn der Motor keinen Thermistor hat, muss man da sehr aufpassen.


----------



## ch1576 (4 Dezember 2008)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich bei meinen Anwendungen mit einer Reduzierung Drehzahl arbeiten kann. Es handelt sich hauptsächlich um Schredder und Schneidmühlen für Kunststoffabfälle mit einer Leistung von 20-55 kW die von Hand beschickt werden. 
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal einen solchen oder ähnlichen Fall gehabt und durch Einsatz von FUs eine Energieeinsparung erzielt?

MfG
Christoph


----------



## blasterbock (4 Dezember 2008)

Wenn Deine Schredder von Hand beschickt werden, gibt es bestimmt auch Beschickungspausen, in denen der Motor mit reduzierter Drehzahl laufen kann. Der Einspareffekt wird dabei aber nicht so toll sein, weil das Schneidwerk der eigentliche Leistungsfresser ist.


----------



## repök (4 Dezember 2008)

*Ich hätte dazu auchmal eine Frage...*

Ein Kunde hat einen Lüfter mit einer Regelklappe. Diese sorgt für eine konstante Luftmenge (26000m²/h, der antrieb hat 160kW). Das ganze kann man ja auch über ein FU regeln. Ich weiss man kann das Einsparpotenzial ausrechen. Aber wie?
Differnzdruck über die Regelklappe messen? Und dann weiter???


----------



## blasterbock (4 Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du immer eine konstante Luftmenge brauchst, wird sich ein Umbau auf FU nicht rechnen.
Wenn die abgegebene Luftmenge hinter der Regelklappe stark schwanken kann, sieht das natürlich anders aus.
Dann kann man sicherlich in der Näherung die tatsächlich benötigte Luftmenge ermitteln und zur aktuellen Luftmenge in Beziehung setzen.
Die eingesparte Luftmenge sollte direkt ein Mass für die Energieeinsparung sein. Über den Strompreis kann man dann die Einsparung ausrechnen.


----------



## repök (4 Dezember 2008)

Die Regelklappe sorgt ja dafür, dass die Luftmenge konstant auf 26000m³ gehalten wird. Stark schwanken darf sie nicht. Die Klappe pendelt im nominal Betrieb zwischen 50 und 60%. Also lässt sich in diesem Fall durch einen FU nichts (oder kaum) Energie einsparen?


----------



## blasterbock (4 Dezember 2008)

Du sagst, die Regelklappe schwankt zwischen 50 % und 60 %. Bedeutet das, der Motor fördert zwischen 40 % und 50 % mehr Luft, als benötigt wird ?
Dann hast Du doch Deine Einspargröße. Wenn über die Klappe immer mehr als 40 % der geförderten Luftmenge ausgeschleust werden, braucht der Motor doch nicht so schnell zu drehen.
Nehmen wir an, wir lassen den Motor mit 75 % seiner Nenndrehzahl drehen, an 7 Tagen die Woche 24 Stunden am Tag.
Das ergibt dann jede Woche eine Einsparung von 

160 x 0,25 x 7 x 24 = 6.720 kWh

Bei einem Arbeitspreis von angenommen 0,15 € ergibt sich immerhin eine Einsparung von 

1.008 € je Woche. 

Einfach nur, weil man einen stinknormalen FU eingebaut hat. Die Regelung kann wahrscheinlich davon unbeeinflusst weiterlaufen, aber dazu müßten sich die Lüftungsfachleute mal auslassen.


----------



## repök (4 Dezember 2008)

Ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Der Motor nimmt ja bei geschlossener Regelklappe auch  weniger auf. Wenn die Regelklappe bei 60% steht, dann nimmt der Motor so ca. 125kW auf. Die Regelklappe verkleinert den Querschnitt des Rohres auf der "saugenden" Seite.


----------



## blasterbock (4 Dezember 2008)

Na ja, Heizung und Lüftung ist nicht meine große Stärke, hab so was noch nie gemacht. Ohne genaue Kenntnis der tatsächlichen Maschinenanordnung ist es relativ schwer, saubere Aussagen zu machen.
Ich habe diese Aufgabenstellung anhand von Flüssigkeitspumpen mal analysiert, aber da sind die Verhältnisse anscheinend ganz anders.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Nospsguru (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vom Grossen S gibt es ein Programm mit Namen SINASAVE 
http://www.siemens.de/energiesparen

vielleicht hift es

MfG 
Nospsguru


----------



## repök (4 Dezember 2008)

Trotzdem Danke erstmal. 

Bei Flüssigkeiten und Pumpen verhält es sich doch ganz ähnlich. Ich habe mal für eine Schlammpumpe eine "Stopfererkennung" programmiert. Wenn das Rohr "zugewachsen" war, ging die Leistung der Pumpe nach unten, quasie Leerlaufleistung. 
Das ganze ist wohl ein nicht ganz so triviales Thema.

Edit:
Ich habs mal durchgespielt mit dem SINASAVE : 
Amortisierungzeit : 232 Monate --- damit wohl gestorben


----------

